
PyTorch based Deep Learning MOOC - zengid
http://course.fast.ai/lessons/lessons.html
======
slow_donkey
I'm guessing this is the new pytorch based version of part 1? Been waiting for
this to be released so I'm pretty excited.

~~~
zengid
Yes it is! They just recently replaced the old videos with the updated
content. Best of luck!

